# Fish ID



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone knows the id of the fish in the picture that ISN'T a furcatus rainbow. The picture kinda blurry, hard to take a pic of it since its in a specimen container for aclimation.

Is it plant and shrimp safe?

EDIT: In case you are wondering, "if you buy it shouldn't you know what is it first?" Well I didn't buy it, I bought 4 furcatus and when I open the bag at home there were 5 fish... kinda weird eh?


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

It's a killifish; something from the Epiplatys genus. I can't tell which one exactly from the picture, but maybe some sort of sexfasciatus or infrafasciatus maybe? 

-Philosophos


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Shrimps are safe with most killis right?


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I've got no clue. I recognized your picture as being the same killifish I see regularly in a couple LFS's. Killi's are a group of fish that have been skirting my interest for a while; always close but never quite into the tank.

-Philosophos


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I looked them up and they seem to like fairy shrimps so juvi shrimps probably won't be safe with them.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

those killies are usually top-dwellers. I doubt they'll decimate a planted tank's population of shrimp, but he will definitely keep the population in check.


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

I cannot identify that killi, but made the mistake of temporarily housing several different varieties with cherry shrimp. They grew quickly on a steady diet of the smallest shrimp. Later the semi-adults enjoyed the larger cherries.


----------



## zoggin eck (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks to me like Aplocheilus panchax panchax, a lovely killifish, and very similat to the so called "golden wonder" killifish, Aplocheilus lineatus.

Yes, he's a surface dweller. A surface dweller with a large mouth that can eat guppies and neons! 

Certainly plants safe.

As for shrimp safe, the Pseudomugil Furcatus will probably take care of the anyway


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Furcatus's mouth looked too small for anything bigger than a juvi shrimp though but I guess I will have to move the killi. I got 2 male and 2 female furcatus in 1 purchase very lucky. I didn't know how to sex them until I read it from several sites.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

looks like a golden wonder killie fish, very nice fish ! grows quickly, eats a lot, can easily jump out of the tank, and has a large mouth...nice fish though


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I was suprised how they (petco) "misplace" a fish in my bag and only charge for the furcatus. I'll prob move it to live with my bichirs though. It's almost the same length as my bichirs so I guess it would be ok.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

PetCo carries furcatus? wow. never would have thought.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

They don't, I know the current Assistant manager and asked him to specifically order it for me. Normally, you will never find rainbow fish in petco. I also got a lot of the hard to find fishes that way, its around 1/2 the price of any non-chained LFS and the fish quality is about the same if you pick them up as soon as they arrive.

I got royal falowella, ornate bichir, ropefish, hillstream loaches etc.. the same way.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

Qwertus said:


> They don't, I know the current Assistant manager and asked him to specifically order it for me. Normally, you will never find rainbow fish in petco. I also got a lot of the hard to find fishes that way, its around 1/2 the price of any non-chained LFS and the fish quality is about the same if you pick them up as soon as they arrive.
> 
> I got royal falowella, ornate bichir, ropefish, hillstream loaches etc.. the same way.


actually my local petco has 2-3 varieties of rainbowfish in all of the time- even the threadfin ones - I see royal farowella, bichirs, ropefish, hillstream loaches all of the time too so we both have a cool manager...

and yes I agree it being a golden wonder killie is the best bet due it to being very common in the chain stores now but not petco- its more likely to be found at petsmart... I had those for a long time- they were a pleasure to have as you could train them to get food from your hand- they also are jumpers so be careful about the lids.


----------

